# Imported spices loaded with salmonella.........



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 29, 2013)

*"In a study of more than 20,000 food shipments, the food agency found that nearly 7 percent of spice lots were contaminated with salmonella, twice the average of all other imported foods. Some 15 percent of coriander and 12 percent of oregano and basil shipments were contaminated, with high contamination levels also found in sesame seeds, curry powder and cumin. Four percent of black pepper shipments were contaminated."*

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/28/world/asia/farmers-change-over-spices-link-to-food-ills.html


~Martin


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 29, 2013)

Awesome. Just when you thought it was safe to reach for that oregano...


----------

